# Locks on Main Service Disconnect.



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there a code issue with haveing a lock on an outdoor Main service disconnect that is right below the meter can?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, not at all. Feel free to lock it on or off. There is no requirement that any disconnect be immediately operable in the event of an emergency. There's only a requirement that they be there. Lock 'em if you want to. The fire department can get that lock off there in seconds flat if they feel the need.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok thank you Md I was asking because I am going to submit a proposal that there must be a main disconnect outside near the meter can so in the event of a fire the FD can shut off power without pulling the meter and worring about arc flash. I had posted it on Diychatroom to get peoples ideas on it and someone said what about kids shutting it off for te fun of it. Then when I said just put a lock on it they said that you can't lock them. I am going to wait til I go back to votech on the 25th of august to start on it so I can get help with the proposal. BTW I am a junior volunteer firefighter that is why I am going to make the proposal.


----------

